# Home theatre set up



## shariq_pj (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi there guys,

I'm plannung of setting upa home theatre at home.

I have the good old Sony DVD player at home. I saw a Philips home theatre setup. it costs just 5000 bucks and don't have any idea how the sound quality is.

Then there was this setup from Sony that comes bundled with a DVD player and costs around 15k.

Is there any other better alternative...?

I have a budget of 15k at the max. Though i can push it a bit.

Help me out people...!


----------



## anandk (Jul 21, 2006)

sony has recently dropped its prices. at 15K sony is the best bet. i too m plng to buy it soon.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 21, 2006)

See this one from SONY: *www.sonyindia.co.in/sonyindia/products/DisplayProduct.jsp?modelNumber=DAV-DZ120K and

this from SAMSUNG: *www.samsung.com/in/products/hometheater/hometheater/ht_up30.asp


----------



## shariq_pj (Jul 21, 2006)

any idea about the sound quality from the Sony model...?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 22, 2006)

Read the review for SONY HT here: *asia.cnet.com/reviews/home_av/others/0,39037621,39247240p,00.htm


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 22, 2006)

All these sony/mony/panny/philips home theaters have horribly lame speakers.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 22, 2006)

^^ wrong Statement!!! My Sony 5000W(stereo) rocks!
Dude,every1 *cannot* go Professional grade,nor have the time or aptitude to be an Audiphile!
Now just as u have a NAD C320BEE+Jamo E855, u can't criticise everything of lesser domination as CRAP!,just 2 say there are ppl with much better pro-grade systems than yours,who might see ur audio system in the same light!
...& What can u Normally expect any people from poor India  2 get evrything within a MAX budget of Rs. 15,000.all that duly LEGAL???
IMO, u are ur best bet@what u buy!.What Sounds Best to you in your ears/& of course ur limited budget is Just the pefect system for u: period,until u have moved to the next step of the audio/ music-ladder!
As they say Audio is a Perceptory thing,u can be judgemental,but not detrimental!

Sorry ch@0s,don't feel bad,know u r a phd,& one of the best audio-geeks around,but still felt something here needs 2 be said/corrrected!


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi....................You have already sony DVD player.

Remember that these players have no built in amplifire. So you need to buy a amplifier & speakers (AV receivers) . Now you have to decide that which type of amplifier you need to buy? 2.1 Stereo or 5.1 Dolby Digital & dts.

The minimum price of 5.1 digital amplifier & speakers set of SONY is around 35K.
check:For amplifiers *www.sonyindia.co.in/sonyindia/products/HomeTheatre.jsp?categoryId=192
For Speaker sets
*www.sonyindia.co.in/sonyindia/products/HomeTheatre.jsp?categoryId=193


----------



## shariq_pj (Jul 23, 2006)

Thaks for all the reply guys...

@parimal: The guy in the shop told me that the Sony model which come bundled with a DVD player has an inbuitl amp and need not go seperately foe an amplifier.

Moreover I wont'b able to shell out that huge amount and investseperately on an amp as well as speakers seperately.

My budget is 15-17k guys.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 23, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> ^^ wrong Statement!!! My Sony 5000W(stereo) rocks!
> Dude,every1 *cannot* go Professional grade,nor have the time or aptitude to be an Audiphile!
> Now just as u have a NAD C320BEE+Jamo E855, u can't criticise everything of lesser domination as CRAP!,just 2 say there are ppl with much better pro-grade systems than yours,who might see ur audio system in the same light!
> ...& What can u Normally expect any people from poor India  2 get evrything within a MAX budget of Rs. 15,000.all that duly LEGAL???
> ...



For 15k bucks, you can get a wharfedale diamond 8.2 + a 40W norge/pulz amp legally that'll blow the socks off any sony/sammy/panny crap that you can put in front of it. Hell there are atleast 10 different makes of great bookshelf speakers that you can buy for less than 15000 bucks. You can very well enjoy your 5000W sony system without even realising that it can never even produce 50W of real power, let alone 5000W . High quality audio doesn't mean that you need to spend the moon. Even on a low budget you can get excellent deals. There are lots of indian for even cheaper like sanen and telome that'll give you an amp + speakers for less than 10k. Sony amps are fine... they'll do okay in the low end but the speakers made by all these companies are absolutely horrible. As for my equipment is only the low end of hifi. I'm happy with my equipment and thats all matters.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^ ok,i'm NO Sony fan boy....but u seriously seem 2 have a Sony/sammyPanny attitude problem.
As for rest of ur comments,i have more than humbly answered that!
btw,may i know why r u so soon grown over with ur very own Jamo's


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 24, 2006)

^^Anyone who's not deaf would be able to make out that all the mini component systems sold by sony/panny/sammy etc sound like utter crap once he/she listens to even a mid-fi system like a wharfie diamond 8.1. They use a horrible equalizer that bloats the bass response and the treble thru the room so that to the average listener who has not had much hifi experience would feel satisfied. It would appear to him that the system sounds nice as he would be "hearing certain new things" which could potentially be just distortion cos of this equalization process. Also do you believe the power ratings they put up? Forget the PMPO even the RMS ratings of these systems is highly suspect. They claim 300-400W RMS and sometimes even more. A real 300W RMS amp would probably weigh atleast 40 kilos cos of the massive heatsinks required to deal with such amounts of power. Please do not bring my equipment into the picture. Jamo has some average speakers as well in the low end. However E855 and above, the Jamo range rocks. Its totally kickass... especially the D series. There are tonnes of well known brands available in India as well... B&W, KEF, Polk, Klipsch, Tannoy, Dali, Wharfedale, Quad, Acoustic Energy.... the list goes on and on. There are much better options than the consumer brands at any given pricepoint.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 24, 2006)

This same thing happened to me...

I was first going for sony 5.1 channel audio system but after listening on denon/harman kardon/yamaha amps the sony ones sounded so very bad(sony had too much treble and less bass in comparison to my system )

In the end I finalised on Harman Kardon amp and JBL speakers.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^ OMG,anirudh,..when did u BUY that? My advice dont flaunt ur devices/prices so openly, sum evil mayb lurking behind! 

Now, for the rest,I need 2 say OA, go through my post once again(in depth)......& u might NOT c much of a contradiction there!

Anyday, pro-grade would sound better than those consumer grades(largely available as of in India),
...& the other reasons r so obvious!


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 24, 2006)

ok...thanx for ur advice

I buyed in Oct 2005


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 24, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> ^^ OMG,anirudh,..when did u BUY that? My advice dont flaunt ur devices/prices so openly, sum evil mayb lurking behind!
> 
> Now, for the rest,I need 2 say OA, go through my post once again(in depth)......& u might NOT c much of a contradiction there!
> 
> ...



Dude stop talking bs. Why go sony when for the price of a sony, you can get something much better for the same price. My advice to the creator of the thread is just go give a listen to any of the speakers I mentioned earlier in a proper showroom and then go listen to the sony/panny crap being suggested. I guess I don't need to convince anyone after that. Hell even the 10k logitech z5300 might sound better than sony/panny/sammy . Also another thing... don't even think of going anywhere close to bose... utter waste of cash. They are bigger piles garbage than sony.

@Techguru: Its only the sony owners who don't flaunt their equipment cos of the risk of being flamed . Dude do yourself a favor... go listen to some real equipment... not necessarily expensive even an 8k wharfedale 8.2 is enuf. You'll kick yourself for buying sony after that... Hell for sony, even the altec lansing mx5021 computer speaker is enough .


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Chaos creates chaos!!!Naturally!*



			
				Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Dude stop talking bs. Why go sony when for the price of a sony, you can get something much better for the same price. My advice to the creator of the thread is just go give a listen to any of the speakers I mentioned earlier in a proper showroom and then go listen to the sony/panny crap being suggested. I guess I don't need to convince anyone after that. Hell even the 10k logitech z5300 might sound better than sony/panny/sammy . Also another thing... don't even think of going anywhere close to bose... utter waste of cash. They are bigger piles garbage than sony.
> 
> @Techguru: Its only the sony owners who don't flaunt their equipment cos of the risk of being flamed . Dude do yourself a favor... go listen to some real equipment... not necessarily expensive even an 8k wharfedale 8.2 is enuf. You'll kick yourself for buying sony after that... Hell for sony, even the altec lansing mx5021 computer speaker is enough .



^^ Mantain,within LIMITS,such public outcry  may easily lead 2 flaming & get ur posts delted dude! Stop cribbing abt sony/sammy/panny.........change ur attitude seriously,that comes first.......music therafter always.Talking always blah blah blah BS abt any product in a deregatory aspect doesnot do u & ur product any GOOD! this may only breed vengence, try out 1000 other constructive ways 2 discuss any topic/focus any dawbacks if any,in a proper CIVIL manner,particularly in such public forums......this isn't ur bed-room d00d! Accept that!!!

As,for options of purchase,no one should force any1 to purchase anything.U may just show leads or best inform sum1,but hitting below the belt for making sumone to purchase any of YOUR good product leads to defamatory forms of adv-publicity,which may only have just the negative effect. ppl may make out very differnt meaning about ur interest in all the purchase process!!!

So,dude,get REAL,accept that FORCING sumthing 2 sumone is NO GOOD.Every1 has brains & Ears too.& if informing was ur sole objective,u have done enough!!! Thanks for it all!!

...& Last of all.....be CIVIL & POLITE & avoid being HAUGHTYwhile discussing anything!
*& .......Now,if u  make a 1000 deregatory statements & rant a million times for me,i'm NOT listening 2 any of ur BS!*


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Chaos creates chaos!!!Naturally!*

I think its you who started off in an aggressive tone. If you start crying out loud and making it personal, what do you expect from me? I still maintain that sony/panny/sammy sucks... if you don't well thats your problem but the fact is it sucks and all I did was point out to a potential buyer that it did. But looks like you are so obsessed with sony, you can't take it when someone is calling it bad. I never even recommended my speakers, then why did you bring out Jamo into the picture? Was it an inferiority complex? First of all, a forum is constructive if its members suggest the right thing to a potential newbie. If it doesn't it has failed its purpose. Thats all I was trying to do... make a point that consumer brands are probably the worst. I never forced anyone to buy anything, nor can I even do it... Its his/her money and wishes. All I suggested is give an audition to better than consumer speakers and decide for yourself. If you can't get this simple logic, well then I can't help. 




			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> ^^ Mantain,within LIMITS,such public outcry  may easily lead 2 flaming & get ur posts delted dude! Stop cribbing abt sony/sammy/panny.........change ur attitude seriously,that comes first.......music therafter always.Talking always blah blah blah BS abt any product in a deregatory aspect doesnot do u & ur product any GOOD! this may only breed vengence, try out 1000 other constructive ways 2 discuss any topic/focus any dawbacks if any,in a proper CIVIL manner,particularly in such public forums......this isn't ur bed-room d00d! Accept that!!!
> 
> As,for options of purchase,no one should force any1 to purchase anything.U may just show leads or best inform sum1,but hitting below the belt for making sumone to purchase any of YOUR good product leads to defamatory forms of adv-publicity,which may only have just the negative effect. ppl may make out very differnt meaning about ur interest in all the purchase process!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## royal (Jul 25, 2006)

hey TechGuru#1 and Ch@0s ... 

lets have peace man ... enuff flames already

c'mon u both are sensible members...lets remember we're here to help each other though our personal opinions may differ


----------



## shariq_pj (Jul 29, 2006)

Man... What a fight...!

Anyways...

Can any1 tell me wherein Chennai can i go andlook out for wharfedale speakers and norge amps herre n Chennai...?


----------



## Stick (Aug 27, 2006)

Tooo Late to comment, but Belive it or not, Chaos have very good knowledge about Speakers.


----------



## ePandit (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Friends, 
                  Posting the first time on this forum. I am living in Chennai, india, looking for  a decent 5.1 home theatre system, can go for a good receiver now and a 2.1 speaker set and can buuy the rest of the speakers later maybe. I have a budget of 20-25k. I hope some of you experts would be able to give me some good advice what and where to buy here in chennai. 

Thanks


----------



## anandk (Sep 13, 2006)

shariq_pj said:
			
		

> any idea about the sound quality from the Sony model...?


i am thrilled with sony @ 15K.


----------



## Ch@0s (Sep 14, 2006)

ePandit said:
			
		

> Hi Friends,
> Posting the first time on this forum. I am living in Chennai, india, looking for  a decent 5.1 home theatre system, can go for a good receiver now and a 2.1 speaker set and can buuy the rest of the speakers later maybe. I have a budget of 20-25k. I hope some of you experts would be able to give me some good advice what and where to buy here in chennai.
> 
> Thanks



Music or movies? Whats ur basic interest?


----------



## Stick (Sep 18, 2006)

I think the same thread is countinue at TE


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (Feb 16, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> For 15k bucks, you can get a wharfedale diamond 8.2 + a 40W norge/pulz amp legally that'll blow the socks off any sony/sammy/panny crap that you can put in front of it. Hell there are atleast 10 different makes of great bookshelf speakers that you can buy for less than 15000 bucks. You can very well enjoy your 5000W sony system without even realising that it can never even produce 50W of real power, let alone 5000W . High quality audio doesn't mean that you need to spend the moon. Even on a low budget you can get excellent deals. There are lots of indian for even cheaper like sanen and telome that'll give you an amp + speakers for less than 10k. Sony amps are fine... they'll do okay in the low end but the speakers made by all these companies are absolutely horrible. As for my equipment is only the low end of hifi. I'm happy with my equipment and thats all matters.





I support you wholeheartedly...

I have a Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 + Cambridge Azur 640A Stereo amp... It rocks big time.. Literally blows the socks of any Sony/Panny crap....

I also have a par of Senn PX 100s and man they sound amazing

I am getting Shure E4C canalphones soon

It is heartening that at least a few people like you understand the meaning of good audio...

I second that.... Mini-hifi from Sony is absolute rubbish


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2007)

Totally agree with Ch@os here...


----------



## suave_guy (Feb 18, 2007)

well i wont go into much detail but i definately agree with each and every word said by chaos...he's spot on while making the difference between the sound quality of sony/panny whatever and the real daddys...
btw the worst thing abt sony is that the cost u pay to get them includes the premium, brand equity and many more factors and finally sound quality!
so say at 15K u dont exactly get the sound quality which u deserve for that price from sonys and philips...
lemme give one more example depicting sonys quality, take the car audio scenario which demands sophisticated audio quality and latest technology, look at where sony xplode stands....nowhere near JBL, hertz, infinity kappa, pioneer etc.
ENJoy...


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 20, 2007)

Absolutely agree with you chaos I was also not able to believe my ears when I brought  thealtec lansing mx-5021.The bass is simply mindblowing and you really feel the vocals because it is thx certified.At 8k it is much better than any sony .
@suave guy 
Ya sony Xplod is even given a big thumbs down by all var audio specailists and blaupunkt,infinity,jbl and kicker/soundstream are the more preffered ones.


----------



## mandar5 (Feb 22, 2007)

hey chaosbhai have u come cross samsung httq 25 5.1 system how is it i m planning to buy for xbox 360 thanks


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2007)

Any Idea anyone an give where can I find Wharfedale showroom in delhi. googleing it I only got this link.

*www.hinduonnet.com/businessline/catalyst/2001/12/13/stories/1913m05z.htm

After reading ch@0s I am really tempted to give it a hearing.

EDIT:: I got the address online. Leme see if I can pay a visit, and if the product is available

TRINITY SOUND AND VISION
R5 GK 1,
New Delhi. 
Tel: 26215222, 26425222


----------

